# Solvang Century



## usafstud

Anyone doing this?

http://www.bikescor.com/solvang/welcome.htm


----------



## endo verendo

I might. I just registered for The Wildflower Century after hearing great things about it. Registration opened today and from what I've heard it sells out quickly.


----------



## stihl

Make sure that you pre-register. You pay $100 if you register on the day of the event.


----------



## mohair_chair

usafstud said:


> Anyone doing this?
> 
> http://www.bikescor.com/solvang/welcome.htm


We do it every year. That's about seven times in a row for me. It gets us out and training in January. It sure is expensive, though.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Indeed*



usafstud said:


> Anyone doing this?
> 
> http://www.bikescor.com/solvang/welcome.htm


You bet! The route is my own backyard.

By the way...I'm guessing from your user name and location that you are stationed at VAFB. Correct? If so, you can't beat riding on the base. Over 98,000 acres, 42 miles of pristine coastline and best of all, over 700 miles of roads. Cycling paradise!


----------



## usafstud

Retro Grouch said:


> You bet! The route is my own backyard.
> 
> By the way...I'm guessing from your user name and location that you are stationed at VAFB. Correct? If so, you can't beat riding on the base. Over 98,000 acres, 42 miles of pristine coastline and best of all, over 700 miles of roads. Cycling paradise!


My first real ride since college was from by place in Lompoc to south base and up to Tranquial Peak (can't spell). Them that hill is steep, windy, with major potholes.

I'm thinking about get some work done up there since I'm the Traffic Engineer for Vandy Land.


----------



## jksu

*great ride*

did the ride for the first time last year... beautiful and challenging, especially with that one lcimb. it's pricey but it's a fundraiser isn't it?

make a weekend of it, enjoy the beautiful area.

another favorite of mine, in the bay area, is the grizzly peak century. even more climbing...

john



usafstud said:


> Anyone doing this?
> 
> http://www.bikescor.com/solvang/welcome.htm


----------



## Squeegy200

jksu said:


> did the ride for the first time last year... beautiful and challenging, especially with that one lcimb. it's pricey but it's a fundraiser isn't it?
> 
> make a weekend of it, enjoy the beautiful area.
> 
> another favorite of mine, in the bay area, is the grizzly peak century. even more climbing...
> 
> john


I've done the Solvang on several occasions. Its a great ride. 

I'm really happy this year because my wife has decided to join in this year and has been training for it. The climbing is excellent. 


Im curious of the Grizzly Peak ride. Ill do a search. We too go up and do the Primavera in Fremont CA in April. Its got three really good climbs thru some little known country area in the backwoods and foothills of Silicon Valley. Great fun and more beautiful scenery.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Ride Report: Santa Rosa Road*

Yesterday, I did a 45 mile loop from Vandenberg Village to Buellton via Hwy 246 and back, taking Santa Rosa Road on the return leg. The road fared pretty well given the first significant storm of the season last week. Parts of Santa Rosa Road have recently been resurfaced, and other sections were in fair shape. That said, the road conditions are not as bad as in year’s past. I hope the next few storms will be gentle on Santa Rosa.


----------



## mtnbikej

Yup, have done it last few years. Great ride and great scenery. It is one of the centuries that I have to do each year.

mtnbikej


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck

*Done it*

5 or 6 times. I love this one about the best. We also do the double out there and it's also my favorite double. Problem this year was we had to book a room in Gloeta. Early wake up this year.


----------



## colnago_ed

*Weather.com*

 weather.com shows it's 60% rain on Mar 11th, what can we do ?


----------



## stihl

colnago_ed said:


> weather.com shows it's 60% rain on Mar 11th, what can we do ?


Bring a jacket. An umbrella if you'd like


----------



## Friction_Shifter

did it once maybe 8 years ago. Its a nice route and a good time. Little party afterwords. I would recommend it. I personally would not pay $100 to do it though (day of cost).


----------



## mohair_chair

colnago_ed said:


> weather.com shows it's 60% rain on Mar 11th, what can we do ?


Bring lube. A few years ago, it got real messy with mud on Santa Rosa Road, which is most of the first 20 miles. We all ended up looking like we had ridden Paris-Roubaix. And all our lube was gone.


----------



## DASS

*Bad weather?*

I just checked Wunderground.com and they are saying a high in the 40s with 50% chance of rain, with SNOW in the foothills. I don't mean to sound like a pu$$y, but I'm not sure I want to drive 5 hours for a miserably cold and wet century. 

What are y'all thinking?


----------



## gambo2166

I dont think it will be that bad. The high is going to be about 53 deg. and the storm will hit on friday so saturday will be showers and not a stedy rain I hope


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Just dress for conditions*



DASS said:


> I just checked Wunderground.com and they are saying a high in the 40s with 50% chance of rain, with SNOW in the foothills. I don't mean to sound like a pu$$y, but I'm not sure I want to drive 5 hours for a miserably cold and wet century.
> 
> What are y'all thinking?


I live only 20 minutes away from Solvang by car, so I can't use the "too far away" defense for bailing out of the ride. I'll just dress accordingly and ride based on the conditions. It should be fun to watch the crash carnage. I can think of a few places along the route where people will pay the price for riding too fast given the weather.


----------



## gambo2166

Here are some tips that Philippe poster in a difrent post about riding in the rain.

I race about 30% of my races in the wet -- northern France is not known for it's sunny climate!

So here's the drill as passed on by my coach from his coach from his coach ... etc, since time immemorial....

1. Whatever the conditions, ditch the waterproof helmet cover. If you are racing, your head will be plenty warm w/ a cycling cap under your helmet (even though most heat escapes through the head, your head should stay warm b/c you will be generating so much heat). The cap also has the advantage of protecting your eyes from the downpour (but not the road spray) with its bill.

2. You can put on the booties but just remember they are there for a). warmth and b). to keep your shoes clean. In any sustained downpour, booties will *not* keep your feet dry since water will run in from the top and up from the cleat cut-outs. 

3. If it's cold, put on the waterproof gloves -- as long as they are thin and do not impair your tactile sense -- if its warm, ditch the waterproof gloves -- but always ride w/ half-finger gloves.

4. Clear rain jacket -- again, the only purpose a clear rain jacket (or any jacket -- including gore-tex for that matter) serves in *racing* conditions is to keep you warm. You *will* be wet no matter what. If you wear the jacket, you will be warm(ish) and wet from your own sweat, if you don't wear the jacket, you will be wet and possibly cold if it is cool out or if you are going downhill for some long stretches. Make your own decision based on the number and length of the descents and the temperature. In warm conditions, a simple jersey w/ a base layer and possibly some arm warmers suffices .

5. Legs... most important. In *racing* conditions, you should never cover up your legs when it is wet out (cold, yes, wet -- no!). The knee-warmers, leg warmers, tights, etc will absorb water and become heavy and chafing. They will also keep the water on your legs thus cooling them down. You lose on all fronts! What you want to do is keep the water off of your legs. If it is cold, put on some suitably warm embrocation, and then slather up your legs in vasoline, wipe down the excess and you are good to go. The vasoline insulates your legs and sheds water like Julia Roberts sheds her husbands! If it's warm, skip the embrocation and go straight to the vasoline.

6. Your crotch and inner thighs -- often overlooked but important in wet conditions. Make sure you use something (bag balm, vasoline, whatever) to avoid any rainwater chafing between your body, your shorts and the saddle in this area... man or woman, trust me on this one.

There you have it...

Good luck racing!


A+

Philippe


Good luck all


----------



## thinkcooper

I'm registered but on the fence based on weather. It seems like the storms have all been rolling through later than predicted up here in Santa Cruz; if that's the case down Solvang way, the storm could be peaking the morning of the 11th. If I cancel, I can at least save a few hundred in hotel charges...

No wimp here, but the prospect of riding a 100 in 40- 50 degree sleety conditions isn't very appealing...

edit - Here's a link to the weather advisory:
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=solvang,+california#SPE


----------



## DASS

*Thunderstorms?*

Yep, the weather report is calling for hellacious weather. We are still going, but if it's miserable we'll just hit some wineries and not ride.

Today in San Jose was brutal. Super cold and unbelievably windy. Clear at first and then massive thunderstorms. I can't remember the last time I saw it come in so fast and heavy here. Some kind of crazy Alaskan weather system.

We shall see!


----------



## Friction_Shifter

Everyone should go and have fun. Right now I would kill to pay $100 and do it irregardless of the weather (I'm in ohio). The year I did it (10 years ago?)the party afterwords consisted of everyone attempting to do the Macarena!


----------



## Creed

*The First Wuss*

yep thats me

I saw the expected weather conditions and have a long drive from Santa Cruz and thought, "that is just to far to drive and camp and ride in the rain"

I'll probably just end up with a long cold ride from home, at least that way I can curl up in my bed afterwards and not the tent. (although I bet there are alot of hotels opening up)

I do the ride for fun and it just doesn't sound like fun, to me

thanks for the info on riding in the rain though, How thick do you put ont he vaseline and what are good embrocations?


----------



## mohair_chair

thinkcooper said:


> I'm registered but on the fence based on weather. It seems like the storms have all been rolling through later than predicted up here in Santa Cruz; if that's the case down Solvang way, the storm could be peaking the morning of the 11th. If I cancel, I can at least save a few hundred in hotel charges...
> 
> No wimp here, but the prospect of riding a 100 in 40- 50 degree sleety conditions isn't very appealing...
> 
> edit - Here's a link to the weather advisory:
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=solvang,+california#SPE


Coop, I'm still going, but almost certainly not to ride. Rain or shine, we have two days of wine tasting lined up. I always wanted to be the guy sitting at Foxen winery sipping Pinot watching the century riders suffer. Now I may finally get my chance!


----------



## DASS

*CA weather*

If I was in Ohio I would probably say the same thing.

But, in my experience, in California the weather can be really nasty for a week or so and then gets fantastic. It's not worth suffering for 6 hours in sleet if you can take 3-4 days off and wait for it to be 60F and sunny again.

I love a good 45 minute run in the rain because a hot shower is waiting. But to suffer in the wind and rain for 6 hours is just not fun.

That said, it could be fantastic and clear up. But, I checked the radar this morning and this the coldest and wettest the south has seen in ages.

Again, i don't think of myself as a weather wimp, but this is the WORST it can be for Santa Barbara. I'd rather just skip the worst week of the year and head down there any other time of the year to enjoy the area. It's a great part of the earth.


----------



## thinkcooper

mohair_chair said:


> Coop, I'm still going, but almost certainly not to ride. Rain or shine, we have two days of wine tasting lined up. I always wanted to be the guy sitting at Foxen winery sipping Pinot watching the century riders suffer. Now I may finally get my chance!


You savage. Wanna borrow my industrial umbrella? I just caught some kind of cold thing. Headache, belly ache, snotty ick. I think my decision will hold to skip Solvang this year. All I have to do is figure out how to come to terms with dropping almost $300 in hotels and entry fee.

I'm jealous of sipping Pinot; the only thing I got to sip last night had hints of mint and menthol, it's an odd varietal I call Nyquil.


----------



## mohair_chair

thinkcooper said:


> You savage. Wanna borrow my industrial umbrella? I just caught some kind of cold thing. Headache, belly ache, snotty ick. I think my decision will hold to skip Solvang this year. All I have to do is figure out how to come to terms with dropping almost $300 in hotels and entry fee.
> 
> I'm jealous of sipping Pinot; the only thing I got to sip last night had hints of mint and menthol, it's an odd varietal I call Nyquil.


Some of my more obsessive friends are desperate to get their 100 miles, so they are still doing the ride. Some are switching to another ride, outside Paso Robles: http://www.raamcyclonauts.com/bitterwater.htm. If you are all trained and itching to go, it's not a bad option.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

*if you are in doubt*

1. When you finish will you feel good about yourself/like you really accomplished something?
2. One week after its over will you be glad you did it?
3. 5 years from now will you be glad you did it?

I would say if you answer yes to 2 of 3 you owe it to yourself.

Plus I want stories....


----------



## gambo2166

mohair_chair said:


> Some of my more obsessive friends are desperate to get their 100 miles, so they are still doing the ride. Some are switching to another ride, outside Paso Robles: http://www.raamcyclonauts.com/bitterwater.htm. If you are all trained and itching to go, it's not a bad option.



Its still going to rain up there but is will be much colder not getting out of the 30deg mark. brrrrrrr.


----------



## Retro Grouch

I just picked up my jersey number and goody bag at the Royal Scandinavian Inn and took a look at the course route when I realized that the century passes about a ¼ mile from my house at about the 30 mile point. Heck, I might as well just join the ride from there and avoid driving to and from Solvang. Granted, I’ll not have the satisfaction of crossing the finish line and the end of the race, but taking off and finishing from the house does seem more practical. Plus sleeping in 30 more minutes appeals to me. 

So, I paid $60.00 to enjoy the pleasure of eating bananas and fig newtons every 25 miles and ride with a couple thousand strangers in cold, wet and miserable conditions. 

I need my head examined.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

you forgot about drinking water from the water trucks!

you also forgot about using the porta jons.

c'mon now...


----------



## gambo2166

Rian in down to 40% for tomarrow. Mostly showers so its looking good...


----------



## thinkcooper

mohair_chair said:


> Some of my more obsessive friends are desperate to get their 100 miles, so they are still doing the ride. Some are switching to another ride, outside Paso Robles: http://www.raamcyclonauts.com/bitterwater.htm. If you are all trained and itching to go, it's not a bad option.


I'm gonna start scouting around for another century, but this week and next are out. It's funny - I've always looked down my nose at the citizen events (uscf snobbery I guess) but I'm kinda intrigued now... 

We were pummeled last night (friday) in Santa Cruz with hail, snow, rain, lightning and thunder. There's almost three inches on my scion's roof. I'm glad I was home. How did the strom treat the Solvang area?


----------



## mmercier

Down here in Orange County...we got hammered all night. In fact, it is pouring out right now. On www.weatherchannel.com, the doppler image shows a huge area of rain with imbedded yellow areas over VAFB and moving south. I can't imagine they're going to stay dry. The folks who opted to ride must be seriously hard core.


----------



## mmercier

*Report from the Ride!*

I just got a call from a friend who is there with a group I ride with. They started and descended down the first hill out of town when it started raining, so he turned around and is now in his hotel room changing into his street clothes (mileage total=2). The other guys continued on for another 30 minutes or so before they too turned around after running into drenching rain, sleet and HAIL! They're soaked. A hearty congrats goes to all those who actually complete the ride today!


----------



## Friction_Shifter

*Contest: who's gonna give the 1st 100 mile report?*

65420


----------



## Retro Grouch

*My Ride Saga - Miles Ridden 35*

All I can say that it was an Epic ride. What little I did of it, that is! I started near my home in Lompoc under dark and foreboding skies. You could see a dark blanket clouds, thunder and lighting creep from the ocean and head toward land. At about 7:45, on Highway 135, just past SAG stop #2, the rain and hail came. This was the first time I’ve ever ridden in hail, and this stuff hurts! The hail pellets ricochet off my helmet and steel top tube stinging my thighs as I slogged through mess. I was alone, but screamed to the heaven in defiance and wondered what was I doing out here in this mess. That’s when I saw my first vehicle accident. An old gentleman slid off the road and crashed into some heavy brush. As I came to the scene, I could see that he was alright and speaking to his wife on a cell phone. He urged me to be careful and I continued on. My gloves and neoprene booties were now water soaked and fingers were numb. I was doing a good clip on Graciosa road and through Orcutt. My spirits lifted a little when I saw a break in the clouds.

On Black Road, about 5 mile from the Raddison Hotel (next SAG stop), my front tire started going flat. Since it was a slow leak, I decided to continue onto the SAG and change the tube there. I made it to the stop and headed toward the Porta John. It was so cold that I basked in the warmth of steam from my urine rising from the urinal. When I was done with my nature break, I approached the riders’ buffet and grabbed my fair share of Fig Newtons and half a banana. One of ride official said that they passed out over 200 tubes to riders that had flatted. He also said that a number of riders decided that Lompoc was as far as they wanted to go and headed back to Solvang. Then another man came up to me and said there is snow on Foxen Canyon Road. To make matter worse, the support mechanic was nowhere to be seen. I was hoping to obtain a spare tube and did not want to keep on riding without one. That was about the time I decided to cut my losses and pack it in. I gave my spare tube to another rider that flatted and had more determination than I to carry on to the end. I wished him luck and a safe ride back to Solvang. I called my wife and she picked me up in the truck. 

On the way back home on Highway 1, we saw an overturned car. Yet another poor victim of the hail covered roads. We also came across string of riders, many of them on the side of the road repairing flats. I felt sorry for those people that drove from all parts to subject themselves to these conditions. Part of me felt that I chickened out, but I live in the area, and can ride the route on a more pleasant day.

Lesson learned: Scotch Guard the hell out of my riding gear and carry more than just one tube.

For the ones that made it the 100 miles, I raise a toast to you all!!!


----------



## Friction_Shifter

"I made it to the stop and headed toward the Porta John. It was so cold that I basked in the warmth of steam from my urine rising from the urinal."

Retro,

The above says it all! Man that sounds horrible! So was everyone flatting from running over hail? I hope there are no serious injuries....

cheers to going out in that crap,

Friction


----------



## thinkcooper

Retro Grouch said:


> It was so cold that I basked in the warmth of steam from my urine rising from the urinal.


Now THAT is a priceless ride highlight! 

I've a friend that was planning on doing the distance on his single speed. Looking forward to hearing if he was able to bask in anything.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## gambo2166

The ride was rad got the hail on santa rosa rd it didnt last long about 15min. I finished in 6hr and 20 min by my self becuse by buddys drop out at santa maria. All and all it was the funest solvang I have done. There was only about 20 min of hard rain and that was it!!! So if you didnt come you mised out!!!!


----------



## DASS

*Thanks for the ride reports!*

Thanks for the ride reports. I was looking at Wunderground.com and wondering what it was like. It sounds like it was totally worth it. I'm bummed I didn't go, but I'll enjoy next year's ride even more after missing this year. 

I was going to do it on my Fixed gear. I ended up going out for a simple hilly 2 hour, 40 mile ride today in the Palo Alto area and was feelin' it. It was cold and there was snow on the side of Canada road. It didn't rain or hail here all day. 

If I had tried 100 miles on the Fixie in that cold I certainly would have been spent. I certainly didn't do enough training, even if it was warm out. 

Glad you guys had a good ride.


----------



## stihl

I had fun. My face is red because of the hail pounding especially near the end. It was freezing! I noticed that quite a few people turned around at the 25 mile stop. 
We had 15 people in my group and guess how many were left? One. Yes, that would be me. The p****** went home after the first stop. My friend called me 65 miles into the ride saying that they're having tea and just ordered Italian food at a restaurant. Moreons


----------



## GoSharks!

I finished it, and what a memory that I will have for my first Century! My group started at about 7am, and right after the first SAG stop, thunder, lightning, and hail. The hail really hurt and made riding dangerous. After about 45 miles in, the sun was out and the ride was really nice. Outside of missing the left turn before the last SAG stop, I really felt like I "survived" my first Century. I am glad that I hung in there. It would have been terrible coming home and telling all my TNT contributors that it was "too cold and raining". I am looking forward to a second Century later this year. Yes, it was all worth it.


----------



## colnago_ed

I started my ride around 9 for the half century,after 8 miles it started hail, so I went to my truck & switched to my mountain bike & finished the half on my mountain bike. Till the last 20 miles I was thinking why I switched bike  But overall it's a good experience for me.Will go for my next ride soon


----------



## Rushfan

I got pummeled by hail, lost my cleat covers at the second rest stop, and had my cleats fail at the 4th or 5th stop. The mechanic couldn't fix it so I had to sag in. Another in my group sagged in at the base of the Foxen Canyon climb when he suffered his 4th flat. It was epic and I'm definitely doing it again.


----------



## endo verendo

So...why all the flats?


----------



## thinkcooper

endo verendo said:


> So...why all the flats?


Water does a great job of lubing glass shards and road debris, making it a lot easier for it to slide through the tire's rubber and fabric into the tube. As well, water helps whatever you run over stick to the tire, increasing the odds that the sharps will cause a puncture.

Last time I rode in hail, it was in a team ride paceline. A three rider accordian at the front brought down the middle half of the line, bending my custom Stowe frame in the pile-up, and breaking one of my riding buddy's hips. I don't ride when it's that slick anymore. Glad I passed. To those that finished - good stuff.


----------



## atpjunkie

*I rode Friday here in San Diego*

did about 30 miles in heavy rain, headwind with a tad of hail. was feeling for you guys in Solvang. packed it in a took the train for the final miles, at least it was free. Coop whenever you can get down to SD I'll take ya on a Century or so. We can do the super duper or the super margarita, your choice. Chico Wildflower is nice and I think there's one in Napa in may that I may join a group of older hammerheads if yer interested.


----------



## thinkcooper

atpjunkie said:


> I think there's one in Napa in may that I may join a group of older hammerheads if yer interested.


Napa sounds cool, I'm game, any link to the ride? Not sure about when SD would be in the plans again.


----------



## blacky3.2

It was my first century too. I had to bail out at mile 60. The left side of my back was killing me and I was having trouble breathing. I guess 33 is old now. The ride was epic. I started around 7 after debating 50 or 100. The weather was cool (mid 30's) by very comfortable until I hit Lompoc. You could see the dark wall of death as I passed the SAG stop. I thought it was just rain but it was a blizzard of hail. It only lasted for about 15 minutes but it was brutal. At that point a saw a bunch of riders turn around but I charged on. The small hill out of Lompoc was an icy winter slush. It got a little squirrely. That was the point I notced the lightning and heard multiple sirens from the many accidents in the area. The next 15 miles was a little on the wet side and the pace of the riders definetely slowed. Once I hit Gracioso Road I tried to kick it into a higher gear. It was at this point that my back started freezing up on me. When I finally hit Santa Maria for the SAG stop I called it a day. It's too bad because I felt great besides the back. My only stop for the day was when I quit. I'm going to have to find another century to redeem myself.

What was with all the flat tires? There must have been 100 that I saw. There were 15 of them in the first 5 miles. I lucked out and didn't have one but a ran into people that had 2.


----------



## atpjunkie

*this*

http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=team&fr_id=3324&team_id=125729


comes from this

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=52029


----------



## SoCal

*An Epic Century!*

This was my third Solvang ride. Even with the unfavorable weather reports I know that systems in the central coast can take unexpected turns. My backup plan was to do at least the half century regardless. On the first leg to Lompoc with the sun out about 7 am I was encouraged that we would dodge the weather. That seemed to be the mood at SAG #1. 

But nature had other plans as we headed up the Harris grade. Good lord! Hail. Cross winds. Thunder. My cyclometer telling me the temp was 37. But the pack mentality was "Now this is cool" -- so onward and upward. 

At SAG#2 there were serious attempts to help folks thaw out. To the lady who had her car heater blowing full blast -- THANKS.

The weather calmed down on the way to Santa Maria. But is was still cold and the wind direction was unpredictable. I should mention that I hadn't completely recovered from a wreck a few months ago so had to also rely on ibuprofin to quiet my hip. My doc had also given me travel packs of Sombra ointment. I took extra time at SAG#3 at the Raddisson to apply enough Sombra to cause me to leave a vapor trail.

On Foxen Canyon Rd the weather took a turn for the worse again. More hail. More winds. More rain. More "Now this is cool" attitude. I was really tightening up and knowing that the hill before Firestone was coming up I stopped in the driveway of one of the wineries to have a shot of GU. There were a few others also taking a break. One young woman was saying she thought she would bail since her back was aching. Out came one of my Sombra packs and she found new life. _Now that was cool._

There was very good *mojo *at SAG#5. You could call it *survivors pride*. Only a dozen more miles to town. And to the lady at the top of the "wall" who had parked her car and had "Flight of the Valkyrie" blasting from her stereo -- Now that was cool!

Once past "the wall" I figured the rest of the ride would be uneventful. I wasn't prepared for the folks who had come out to greet riders as we returned to town. I have told others of all the rides I've done (since 1978) Solvang is the best due to the way the locals treat the riders. LIttle kids and older folks cheering us on as we made our way back to the Inn. 

Now that was cool!!

Bring it on! See you next year!


----------

